# I know i shouldn't laugh...



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

But this shit is so funny...!!!

89755041


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Nasty vid. But since it was a skier :10:


----------



## Martyc (Sep 8, 2013)

Just pissed my pants laughing! Classic.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Oh my god, that hurt like hell just watching that.


----------



## a4h Saint (Jan 24, 2013)

Kevin137 said:


> But this shit is so funny...!!!
> 
> 89755041


Why cant I see the vid? Maybe through quotes?

Edit: nope, stupid vimeo


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

a4h Saint said:


> Why cant I see the vid? Maybe through quotes?
> 
> Edit: nope, stupid vimeo


even your quoted vimeo window above is visible, maybe some kind of blocker you have going? or your browser...


----------

